# What to do to save yourself from ragging in colleges?



## Disc_Junkie (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey I am in XII Sc and want to get admission to an Engineering college but I am afraid of different types of ragging starting from making fun to stripping of clothes in hostels. Please help and give me a remedy ....


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2009)

Dont know much as there was no ragging at St Xaviers


----------



## Pat (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for being off-topic, but you have a really weird,almost funny user-name.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

Dont stay in hostel, all you can do in harmony with senior-junior relationship is to stay away from hostel. It may not save you completely from ragging but surely will reduce the chance.

Unless...authorities themselves do not ban such thing, you cant do anything much (facing them with power can only ruin things). However, I still wonder how come ragging is not banned in all colleges.


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 6, 2009)

face them with courage, yes that's the way. First thing is that don't show a ghussa wala face when you are being ragged. Just be normal.

Hey make it clear the 'face them with courage' here mans that you be normal when ragged and not fight back.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 6, 2009)

ragging is off-course officially banned, how ever kids have started new version and striped down version on the name of getting familiar with junior students, except a few rare remote situations we don't see harsh things as those of gone years, so don't worry just go to college and enjoy.


----------



## Infernal12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude, its not that bad. Im in 12th Sc too....i was ragged in 11th, but it was done in a pretty good taste, and an enjoyable way. All the seniors became good friends.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah...its not that bad..m in XII too. I was ragged in 1st year ..it was fun..just stay cool n face them!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

Mow them down with all guns blazing .

Lol jokes apart, threaten them in the name of authority, etc. Face them with courage rather than being a cowardly cat.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jan 6, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Dont know much as there was no ragging at St Xaviers



xaviers college??????jaipur?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2009)

Ragging is not bad at all. It really heps getting mixed with people.

I'm an engg. pass out. Stayed my whole 4yrs stretch in hostel. And my first room-mates were 3 3rd yr seniors. One of them was a bit "SOB" but other two used to protect me from extreme things.

Most of the ragging part was making fool/fun of urself. Beating was not done until u try to be a dare-devil, rebeller. 

Just do what ur seniors say, they are also human and have gone there to study not to become some goons or criminals.

It will be a phase of ur life which u would enjoy talking after 4-5 yrs now.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 6, 2009)

Try to find out some senior you know. And that senior should be a senior! The only option. I know a guy who lived near my house. He went to some institute in Rajasthan and in spite of his contact and friendly relations with a senior student there, had to use a coin to measure a long road. (Others even had to give up their haircut!). Oh, and don't give them attitude if you're not strong! These are my strategies (Not tested).


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Try to find out some senior you know. And that senior should be a senior! The only option. I know a guy who lived near my house. He went to some institute in Rajasthan and in spite of his contact and friendly relations with a senior student there, had to use a coin to measure a long road. (Others even had to give up their haircut!). Oh, *and don't give them attitude if you're not strong!* These are my strategies (Not tested).


Good strategy, but apply it at anytime, how abt, always.

And in my college I had to measure the length of three wings with one pin, fill a 2ltr coke bottle by pouring water in its cap, fooball (yes, its fooball).
One of my notorious frnd got Ronaldo hair-cut (it was a hell of a controversy, at least 18 people was suspended from hostel).

Every hostel has its rules just obey them


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmmm.. For a start, stop seeing stuff like Bidaai on TV.. 
Seriously, get ragged if its within the limits of decency.. Helps break the ice.. Otherwise complain against them..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Good strategy, but apply it at anytime, how abt, always.
> 
> And in my college I had to measure the length of three wings with one pin, fill a 2ltr coke bottle by pouring water in its cap, fooball (yes, its fooball).
> One of my notorious frnd got Ronaldo hair-cut (it was a hell of a controversy, at least 18 people was suspended from hostel).
> ...



. Wonder whats in store for me! Oh, and another pointer: Don't forget to take revenge BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..... Seriously, wait for your turn next year, and just try to make sure you didn't get the worst deal. Also, try to make videos of your batchmates during their ragging. It always helps to calm an overexcited idiot who thinks he'd make fun of you!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> . Wonder whats in store for me! Oh, and another pointer: Don't forget to take revenge BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..... Seriously, wait for your turn next year, and just try to make sure you didn't get the worst deal. Also, try to make videos of your batchmates during their ragging. It always helps to calm an overexcited idiot who thinks he'd make fun of you!



See,m rag but don't go on extreme levels, its not good for anyone. He would hate u for the entire college life. 

The things u r planning, think if those are applied on u (video), how  would u feel??
Do whatever u want in ragging period, after that everyone is same (ok, logically not practically, as once a senior ,always a senior*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85.png)


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

There is only one way to tackle this problem i guess, just be tough and if they are asking you to do some task as a part of their ragging just do it (if its not too much of problematic).


----------



## confused!! (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoy it


----------



## Coool (Jan 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Enjoy it



+1..
what ever they say, just do like this *smileyshut.com/smileys/new/emot97.gif


----------



## devilinearth (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep a low profile...be simple humble...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 7, 2009)

Counter Strike


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Hmmm.. For a start, stop seeing stuff like Bidaai on TV..
> Seriously, get ragged if its within the limits of decency.. Helps break the ice.. Otherwise complain against them..


+100000000000


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't let it affect you, be calm,composed & don't bother much.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 7, 2009)

get ragged, helps in better relations with seniors.... its fun too... though i dont rag juniors, but i got ragged


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 7, 2009)

devilinearth said:


> Keep a low profile...be simple humble...



or b a superdude if u can.........but this arise more problems 4 u....!!

well, in most north-indian clgs ragging is in limit and nothing notorious thing happens...... infact, in my clg there r guards all the tym with the freshers nd v cant just cross them, otherwise v had to face some serious problems.....

i dont rag them,just take intros and u also dont when u become senior........  jiyo aur jeene do funda 



gigyaster said:


> +100000000000


^^
add thousands of 0's behind ur no........ supporting from the extent of what i can...........


----------



## krazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

Whoever tries to rag you tell them you know me. That'll be enough.

Enough to get you killed, that is.


----------



## R2K (Jan 7, 2009)

what ever they do with u................never ever protest by using slang words or with a fight........usually they rag u for only 1 day.......but if u go for a fight with them they will rag u for the whole damn first year


----------

